# Newborn with skinny legs



## hunniechunks

Hi everybody :wave:

I started using cloth part time on my eldest when he was 12 months old so only really have experience of using cloth nappies on a big boy lol

My youngest is now 3 weeks old and i want to use cloth nappies on him too. To keep costs down a bit i bought prefolds and terry squares to use with newborn/small wraps (most of the nappies i have from my eldest are one size pockets which don't fit yet) The problem i'm having is that i can't seem to get the nappies tight enough on his legs to contain his poo. Does anybody know of any folds that work for skinny legs or recommend any videos i can watch that might help me to figure it out? Or is this just something i'll have to put up with until he grows a bit?

Thanks in advance :flower:

x


----------



## lepaskilf

Hi :)

My LO had skinny legs! To the point that my mum was worried that they wouldn't fatten up lol! They sure did!!

I started off for the 1st motnh by just using a muslin wrapped like a terry towel and used a nappy nipper to attach and then put an imse vimse wrap over the top.... Imse Vimse have some very small sizes for most of their nappies!

I then went on to Itti bitti SIO nappies as they are not bulky for tall/thin babies x


----------



## LittlePants

To get a really snug fit with a terry square, you need to fold on the bias, so it's stretchy. Although I always used a 60cm square with the origami fold when mine were new born, you get a much neater and closer fit by using 50cm squares with the kite fold, on newborns. Hope that's of some help! I can't think of a fold on the bias with a 60 cm square, which would fit on newborns, but somebody else may come up with a suggestion.


----------



## hunniechunks

thank you both for the replies - I have got some muslins but never thought to use them as nappies! So i will give that a try. Also i never really thought about how i was folding the terry squares so will make sure that i'm folding them on the bias, i think i might have some 50cm ones already but if not i think i'll invest in some (at least i can use them for other things once they stop being nappies!) Hopefully that will help whilst i wait for him to fatten up hehe!! 

thanks again :)

x


----------



## Rachel_C

Are you rolling the terries in at the legs once you've put them on? That should make them fit better round the legs and also provide better containment for poo!


----------



## LittlePants

hunniechunks said:


> thank you both for the replies - I have got some muslins but never thought to use them as nappies! So i will give that a try. Also i never really thought about how i was folding the terry squares so will make sure that i'm folding them on the bias, i think i might have some 50cm ones already but if not i think i'll invest in some (at least i can use them for other things once they stop being nappies!) Hopefully that will help whilst i wait for him to fatten up hehe!!
> 
> thanks again :)
> 
> x

If you do get some new ones, bamboo terry ones are far slimmer than cotton, and more absorbent - well worth the extra IMO!


----------



## hunniechunks

Rachel_C said:


> Are you rolling the terries in at the legs once you've put them on? That should make them fit better round the legs and also provide better containment for poo!

i am rolling them but they still don't seem to fit right - perhaps im doing it wrong lol! maybe a bit more practise is needed! 

x


----------



## hunniechunks

LittlePants said:


> hunniechunks said:
> 
> 
> thank you both for the replies - I have got some muslins but never thought to use them as nappies! So i will give that a try. Also i never really thought about how i was folding the terry squares so will make sure that i'm folding them on the bias, i think i might have some 50cm ones already but if not i think i'll invest in some (at least i can use them for other things once they stop being nappies!) Hopefully that will help whilst i wait for him to fatten up hehe!!
> 
> thanks again :)
> 
> x
> 
> If you do get some new ones, bamboo terry ones are far slimmer than cotton, and more absorbent - well worth the extra IMO!Click to expand...

thanks for the tip - i'll look into them this afternoon

x


----------

